# L'Apogee saddles



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i am looking at this saddle: L 'Apogee French Saddles, World Class Saddlery from Smith-Garrity, Ltd. and was wondering if anyone has a L'Apogee saddle or has ridden in one? what do you think of the quality/craftsmanship/sizes (true to size or run large small for both seat and tree), etc? 

thanks!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I haven't personally sat in one but one of my friends worked at a tack shop that sold them. Her opinion was that they weren't worth the money. I can't remember all she said but I remember her telling me that if you were going to spend that kind of money, buying an antares/cwd/delgrange etc was a much better deal for a quality saddle.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

good to know. thank you!


----------

